# Canadian owls on MN grouse



## Pike (Mar 24, 2005)

Due to the heavy snow in Ont. this year a flood of Canadian owls moved south into Northern MN. I am concerned about the grouse population here. Has anyone heard any stats? Has this happened to any other part of the country this winter. What does owl taste like?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Pike, we had more Snowy Owls than I have seen for years. They will nail upland big time but I think they stay on the prairie. I was under the impression that the other immigrants mostly targeted voles. Of which we had a record number here in eastern ND. During pheasant season the voles were thick.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

It' not just the owls. Last winter 2003/2004 we rented space at a large farmstead (12a). In November there was a covey of 18 Huns and by after Christmas they were down to 3. By the end of January didn't see any. Guess who? A Bald Eagle. Guess thats whats called balance of nature.


----------

